# The start of the wrecking yard



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

This is going to take some time to build, this is how it starts.


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

well you got the heavy equipment in there to level it off 
so thats a start l.o.l.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That looks great! Some kid is gonna get his 4X4 truck stuck in all that mess when it rains for sure. lol Lookin' real...............well real looking. Nice job.

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Man you're really getting serious with this thing. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

It needs a few NIMBY's and environmentalists protesting on the street corner 

Pretty neat


----------

